
Two Envelope Paradox - pontus
https://mindbowling.wordpress.com/2020/09/14/two-envelope-paradox/
======
pontus
I finally sat down yesterday to perform a thorough analysis of this classic
paradox and was able to construct a super weird example. There's a link to a
pdf with the details.

